# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  Jvc πρόβλημα κεφαλή

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα, καλή χρονιά, έχουμε ένα πρόβλημα με μια βιντεοκάμερα "Jvc gr-d740E" . Έβαλαν μια κασέτα καθαρισμού που ήταν ξεραμένη όπως μου ανέφεραν και...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

